# Yummy pinkies!



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 8, 2012)

I gave Princesse her very first pinkies. I didn't know if she would prefer them live or dead so I gave her one of each. She didn't care either way, she devoured them both in no time! Hearing us in the background is pretty funny too ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuvIm6i9Lb8&feature=colike


----------



## Blakem (Nov 8, 2012)

I couldn't watch it after I saw the little guy moving...I'm strange like that. I think about it before I squish a bug. The kids are kind if funny in the background. What are the pinkies? Baby mice?


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 8, 2012)

Blake m said:


> I couldn't watch it after I saw the little guy moving...I'm strange like that. I think about it before I squish a bug. The kids are kind if funny in the background. What are the pinkies? Baby mice?



Yes, pinkies are newborn mice. I'll admit, it's pretty hard to watch but it's part of the life/food cycle. She'd never had or seen pinkies before yet she instinctively knew they were food for her.


----------



## jessrich87 (Nov 8, 2012)

I didn't know they could/would eat them! Interesting.


----------



## goReptiles (Nov 8, 2012)

My guys love mice. They'll eat fuzzies up to adult mice. They'll eat rats. If given spring mix and a mouse, they tend to go after the meat first. My coworkers think I'm crazy but I love watching it. I only offer thawed; usually it is after I've fed snakes and I have a leftover.


----------



## kathyth (Nov 8, 2012)

Gross
Sorry!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2012)

Ew.


----------



## Blakem (Nov 8, 2012)

diaboliqueturtle said:


> Yes, pinkies are newborn mice. I'll admit, it's pretty hard to watch but it's part of the life/food cycle. She'd never had or seen pinkies before yet she instinctively knew they were food for her.



It is part of life!


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 8, 2012)

I didn't know red foot ate mice until I saw it on here. But now that I know, I have the perfect treat 
And yeah, a bit gross but even my 6 year old was interested and was asking some serious and smart questions. No nightmares to date ;-)


----------



## laney (Nov 8, 2012)

Huh.? I thought torts were vegetarian????


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Nov 8, 2012)

laney said:


> Huh.? I thought torts were vegetarian????



Most of them but some are omnivorous and need some animal protein like redfoots and yellow foots


----------



## taytay3391 (Nov 8, 2012)

Omfg I just cried. I had no clue what pinkies were and I wish I never would have seen that. I get its a part of life but I don't get laughing about it maniacally.... So sad


----------



## muffinjenn (Nov 8, 2012)

ick I couldn't watch it all...I'll stick to chicken, boiled egg, fish, and worms.


----------



## Irwin4530 (Nov 8, 2012)

muffinjenn said:


> ick I couldn't watch it all...I'll stick to chicken, boiled egg, fish, and worms.



 I agree.....couldnt watch it!! its not like watching a snake where it all goes down in one piece


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 8, 2012)

I guess it's edible for them. But I just wonder, how do they even find any pinky in the wild?

I also think I'll stick with chicken meat


----------



## ColorfulTortoise (Nov 8, 2012)

I though the video was interesting! Though I own ten snakes, so I'm used to feeding pinkies. Princesse is a magnificent tort!!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 8, 2012)

Funny background! Poor mouse!


----------



## HLogic (Nov 8, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> I guess it's edible for them. But I just wonder, how do they even find any pinky in the wild?
> 
> I also think I'll stick with chicken meat



The same way they find/catch chicken in the wild!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Nov 8, 2012)

So was he able to eat both of them? I couldn't watch either. But the little bit I did was pretty amazing....and the kids were funny!


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 8, 2012)

goReptiles said:


> My guys love mice. They'll eat fuzzies up to adult mice. They'll eat rats. If given spring mix and a mouse, they tend to go after the meat first. My coworkers think I'm crazy but I love watching it. I only offer thawed; usually it is after I've fed snakes and I have a leftover.



When I asked for them, I honestly thought they'd be dead and frozen. I was ambivalent about feeding them live, although one died before it was mealtime.

My Facebook friends know I'm a turtle nut but now, they see us in a whole different light ;-)




taytay3391 said:


> Omfg I just cried. I had no clue what pinkies were and I wish I never would have seen that. I get its a part of life but I don't get laughing about it maniacally.... So sad



We were laughing at each other's reaction as well as how excited Princesse was about her treat. Frankly, I barely gave a thought about the pinkies, they're food.




Yellow Turtle said:


> I guess it's edible for them. But I just wonder, how do they even find any pinky in the wild?
> 
> I also think I'll stick with chicken meat



It must be a great day when they come across a nest in the wild, or a chick that fell off a nest. They are good foragers.




ColorfulTortoise said:


> I though the video was interesting! Though I own ten snakes, so I'm used to feeding pinkies. Princesse is a magnificent tort!!



Thank you! We love her to bits, she's so awesome and personable 




mattgrizzlybear said:


> Funny background! Poor mouse!



Ya, we always go bonkers when watching "animal planet" , whether on the tv or live versions ;-)




LuckysGirl007 said:


> So was he able to eat both of them? I couldn't watch either. But the little bit I did was pretty amazing....and the kids were funny!



Yup, she ate both in 8 minutes 25 seconds :-D


----------



## kathyth (Nov 8, 2012)

It may be life in the wild but not in my house with my redfoots.
They get their protien but do not eat animals.
Everyone is different.


----------



## Creedence (Nov 8, 2012)

kathyth said:


> It may be life in the wild but not in my house with my redfoots.
> They get their protien but do not eat animals.
> Everyone is different.



How do they get their protein?


----------



## taytay3391 (Nov 8, 2012)

diaboliqueturtle said:


> When I asked for them, I honestly thought they'd be dead and frozen. I was ambivalent about feeding them live, although one died before it was mealtime.
> 
> My Facebook friends know I'm a turtle nut but now, they see us in a whole different light ;-)
> 
> ...









Frankly I had mice as pets so yea I give a hoot.


----------



## BrookeB (Nov 8, 2012)

Made me happy I don't own a redfoot.... Very sad


----------



## EKLC (Nov 8, 2012)

I would stick to dead pinkies. Tortoises aren't very efficient killing machines, so it's just more humane that way.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 8, 2012)

HLogic said:


> The same way they find/catch chicken in the wild!



Lol I just imagining red foot chasing chicken in the wild. Unless it is some bird hatchling that fall down from trees, don't think they will ever eat chicken in their life


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 8, 2012)

taytay3391 said:


> Frankly I had mice as pets so yea I give a hoot.



My rat flipped balls, I guess he could hear some noise the baby was making. 
I bought frozen pinkies for my toad once, they looked just like they were sleeping and I couldn't bring myself to feed them to him. They had an honorable burial in the yard.


----------



## kathyth (Nov 8, 2012)

Mine get their protein from the Pro Plan cat food recommedned on Turtletary.com.
They are extremely healthy!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Nov 8, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## cmitch (Nov 8, 2012)

My redfoot sick if I thought he'd eat one I'd give it to him in 2 seconds but think he's to small to eat one.


----------



## Liam Owen (Nov 8, 2012)

Woaah I didn't know that red foots ate meat, especially pinkies cool!!


----------



## Creedence (Nov 8, 2012)

kathyth said:


> Mine get their protein from the Pro Plan cat food recommedned on Turtletary.com.
> They are extremely healthy!



Interesting  Sorry if I came off as rude, was legitimately wondering what they ate haha. I was like "....tofu?" haha


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 8, 2012)

EKLC said:


> I would stick to dead pinkies. Tortoises aren't very efficient killing machines, so it's just more humane that way.



Agreed.




Yellow Turtle said:


> Lol I just imagining red foot chasing chicken in the wild. Unless it is some bird hatchling that fall down from trees, don't think they will ever eat chicken in their life



*snort* That is funny!




leonardo the tmnt said:


> That's awesome!



I thought so too 




cmitch said:


> My redfoot sick if I thought he'd eat one I'd give it to him in 2 seconds but think he's to small to eat one.



Actually, I found out the red foot ate pinkies when I saw a video of 2 hatchlings sharing one.




Liam Owen said:


> Woaah I didn't know that red foots ate meat, especially pinkies cool!!



Ya! I'm pretty excited about it, and I recon the Princesse is too ;-)


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, if I were to give Rosie a pinky, it'd definitely be dead. It looked like a long painful death for the pinky. I know they're food, but still... Just personal preference. 

I love rodents as pets too much to own a snake or meat eating lizard. Not to say I haven't fed a snake or a raptor, but cutting up and thawing dead rodents made me sad even though I knew the birds/snakes needed to eat too. But I was thankful they were pre-killed. 

Rosie gets insects, mazuri, and eggs/chicken for her protein. I'm thinking of buying some wax worms to raise for her though. I can handle feeding insects, but not baby rodents.

I'm getting some baby gerbils in a few weeks and can't see baby rodents as anything but pets. At the last repti-con I went to I had to resist buying all the fuzzies/furred because they were so cute and were squeaking tons because they were cold/away from mom and kept in bare plastic tubs awaiting being eaten..

But I digress.. Beautiful tort!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 8, 2012)

This tube reminds me of some old belief in my country that eating pinkies are good for health.
I saw my grand pa's friend ate an alive pinky long time ago. Dip it in liqueur, and shallow it alive. Pure protein and calcium!


----------



## bigred (Nov 8, 2012)

It makes me want to go buy some pinkies, I have 4 adult redfoot torts and they are great for the egg laying females. I havent gotten any for awhile but my big redfoots swallow them whole. When I had a big group of ornate boxies they would rip limbs off and really go for the pinkies. Im sure any turtle or tortoise that came across a nest in the wild would be a great day for them


----------



## jtrux (Nov 8, 2012)

Makes me want a redfoot now!


----------



## l0velesly (Nov 8, 2012)

It was painful to watch  I would stick with frozen, dead ones too!


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 9, 2012)

RosieRedfoot said:


> Yes, if I were to give Rosie a pinky, it'd definitely be dead. It looked like a long painful death for the pinky. I know they're food, but still... Just personal preference.
> 
> I love rodents as pets too much to own a snake or meat eating lizard. Not to say I haven't fed a snake or a raptor, but cutting up and thawing dead rodents made me sad even though I knew the birds/snakes needed to eat too. But I was thankful they were pre-killed.
> 
> ...



I was not expecting them to be alive, ill know to specify dead for the next time. And thank you, she is a beauty 
How is Rosie liking her new enclosure? It looks amazing.




bigred said:


> It makes me want to go buy some pinkies, I have 4 adult redfoot torts and they are great for the egg laying females. I havent gotten any for awhile but my big redfoots swallow them whole. When I had a big group of ornate boxies they would rip limbs off and really go for the pinkies. Im sure any turtle or tortoise that came across a nest in the wild would be a great day for them



Oh cool! I have a 3 toed boxie as well, so soon-ish (she's 7 months old) they can have an eating contest :-D




jtrux said:


> Makes me want a redfoot now!



If I didn't have her I would want her :-D


----------



## Sammy (Nov 9, 2012)

I feed mine egg white and Mazuri for proteins.


----------



## Kasper2reds (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm trying to work my redfoot up to eating pinkys. Didn't think he was big enough yet but he looks to be about the same size as yours so maybe this weekend he will get a special treat. Excellent video


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 9, 2012)

Kasper2reds said:


> I'm trying to work my redfoot up to eating pinkys. Didn't think he was big enough yet but he looks to be about the same size as yours so maybe this weekend he will get a special treat. Excellent video



That was my very first attempt at feeding her pinkies. She's 3 1/2 years old, 6" and 704g as of September. She's always been a little piggy :-D




diaboliqueturtle said:


> That was my very first attempt at feeding her pinkies. She's 3 1/2 years old, 6" and 704g as of September. She's always been a little piggy :-D



Or was it 794g ? Darn, I'm not sure now :-/


----------



## bigred (Nov 9, 2012)

Kasper2reds said:


> I'm trying to work my redfoot up to eating pinkys. Didn't think he was big enough yet but he looks to be about the same size as yours so maybe this weekend he will get a special treat. Excellent video



You can get the extra small pinkies


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow really interesting video I had no idea they ate mice. It's natural and good for them so why not!! I have a Russian and they are meant to be omnivores but he has eaten worms and woodlice he has found whilst grazing.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 10, 2012)

tinkerbell1189 said:


> Wow really interesting video I had no idea they ate mice. It's natural and good for them so why not!! I have a Russian and they are meant to be omnivores but he has eaten worms and woodlice he has found whilst grazing.



Thank you  I was amazed to see that even though she is captive bred, her instincts kicked in right away.


----------



## blafiriravt (Nov 11, 2012)

NOM NOM NOM. Great video! Beautiful tortoise


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 11, 2012)

blafiriravt said:


> NOM NOM NOM. Great video! Beautiful tortoise



Thank you :-D


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 11, 2012)

I couldn't get 20 seconds into it.... It gave me an upset stomach. And that is why I will NEVER have RF's or YF's. (the little girl in the nackround saying noooooo.... Didn't help either )


----------



## bobbymoore (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice video she looks good


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 26, 2012)

bobbymoore said:


> Nice video she looks good



Thank you


----------



## kytuan (Nov 26, 2012)

i dont know how can your tortoise digest with that mice? i hope your redfoot ok @@


----------



## Alan RF (Nov 26, 2012)

Eye opening footage lol! Alan said nom nom watching it! However i told him not to get too excited because I couldn't face it...you were all brave to do it!


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 26, 2012)

Alan RF said:


> Eye opening footage lol! Alan said nom nom watching it! However i told him not to get too excited because I couldn't face it...you were all brave to do it!



I truly didn't expect them to be alive, now I ask for dead and frozen. She gets so excited when she sees it, now she inhales it in 8 seconds flat :-D 
I don't allow cable TV, my kids watch a lot of Animal Planet shows so they are familiar and comfortable with the prey/predator circle of life.




TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> I couldn't get 20 seconds into it.... It gave me an upset stomach. And that is why I will NEVER have RF's or YF's. (the little girl in the nackround saying noooooo.... Didn't help either )






kytuan said:


> i dont know how can your tortoise digest with that mice? i hope your redfoot ok @@



Red foot do need some animal protein, they are able to digest it. There are alternative to feeding mice, like chicken or cat food, but I'm comfortable with it. So are my daughters, we now take turns dropping it in


----------



## Lucyinthesky (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm glad my tortoise is vegetarian.... Although he eats anything he finds, pretty sure he'd eat the hamster if the hamster wasn't faster than him!


----------

